# 200+ clean bottles



## Coaster (Jul 24, 2007)

My brother and sister-in-law are coming to visit in a week and a half to help me bottle 54 gals of wine (MM Port, WE Red Ice Wine, WE Blueberry PN, Oregon Yamhilll PN, WE LE Gewurtz, WE Strawberry White Merlot, WE Stags Leap Merlot, WE Bergamais, MM All Juice Master Chard (3 as per directions, 3 buttery/oaky), WE peach Apricot Chard). 


Over the last few weeks I've cleaned and de-labeled every bottle in the house. I've had to use every technique to remove the labels (soaking scraping, pulling, hot water, sander, etc). Only cut myself once ... on each hand. I think I have the equivalent of 230 bottles (1500, 750, 500, and 375's). I think I am going to have to buy a few cases unlessI can get my friends to drink more




(but I won't complain about not having to de-label).


I'm travelling this week so no pic but I'll be sorting them soon and will try to get a pic of them sorted.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 24, 2007)

Until one has "been there and done that" they just can't appreciate what a chore that is can they coaster.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 24, 2007)

I hear you there, 54 gallons and only 230 bottles, I think I would do a
couple batches at a time and ease the cost of all those bottles at
once. You are either going to kill your hands cleaning all those used
bottles all at once or put a big dent in the walletto but all at once.


----------



## Coaster (Jul 24, 2007)

Well the bottles are all clean now and my "help" is only going to be in town for 2 nights. It took us 6 hours to do 36 gals last time, but we are more experienced at it and I have a new bottle filler from George so should go faster. Prolly won't have labels ready by them so scotch tape and a sharpie it is.


----------



## Coaster (Jul 30, 2007)

I have the equivalent of 325 bottles de-labeled, clean and ready to sanitize this weekend. whew!


----------



## Joanie (Jul 31, 2007)

I de-labeled 24 bottles yesterday and that was plenty for me! I can't imagine doing 325! I'm impressed and tired for you, Coaster!! =)


----------



## Waldo (Aug 1, 2007)

Coaster I'm sure you will be taking some good pictures of the bottling and posting them...won't you?


----------



## RAMROD (Aug 1, 2007)

My hats off to you!!!!!!


----------



## docbee (Aug 6, 2007)

My hats off also!!! I hate delabelling commercial bottles so much I broke down and bought a pallete of a total of 40 cases of bottles from George just recently. Should be set for life with all that. Ended up being a lot more cost effective than going to the local store (150 miles one way) and getting few cases at a time. Shipping for this large was not bad at all.


----------



## Coaster (Aug 6, 2007)

=( I did not take pics SOB!
259 bottles took about 7 hours, clean up took another 2. I don't have labels yet but I am working on it. 


I did work on the wine room, most of the inside is up, need to finish one more panel and the trim. Then the floor.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 6, 2007)

Doc, thats cheating but Im sure George isnt going to complain!


----------



## docbee (Aug 6, 2007)

Now why is that cheating??? I dont have a recycling plant here. Nor do I have any family in town so I would have to resort to buying commercial wine to get bottles. In my opinion it was a whole lot cheaper just to buy the bottles. I noticed on George's toy shop mention of special pallette pricing and called him and as usual he was great. I even refused a special pricing on shipping because I wanted George to keep doing great at business. In the end I have all the bottles (I hope) that I will ever need for quite some time. 


No George did not complain, and especially Mark since the order came direct from the distributor so poor Mark didn't have to pack all those cases LOL



*Edited by: docbee *


----------

